# Bath @ The Caravan & Motorhome Show. Bath Racecourse, Lansdown, Bath



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Caravan & Motorhome Show. Bath Racecourse, Lansdown, Bath in Bath, Somerset starting 05/05/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=937

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If you book your stay before *1st March 2017* you will receive a *10%* discount from your total booking cost. Just use *Promo Code MC17* at the online check out.

Get booking early folks

Jacquie


----------



## Morrikins (Apr 15, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Morrikins has just added their name to attend this rally


----------

